# Pics of some of my more recent work!



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi guys! I'm in the process of revamping my product line and wanted to show you some of the stuff that I have been working on that cannot be viewed on the website.

Below will just be pics of various speakers along with a brief discription. Pricing isn't set in stone just yet but I can give some general ideas if anyone is interested.

First, here's my new 10" sub. It consists of a Dayton RS 10" driver and a BASH 300W amp in a 13" sealed cube. The veneer is figured cherry and you'll be seeing more of it as it is my favorite!



















Next are some 3-way towers using the Dayton standard aluminum 5.25" and 7" drivers along with a Vifa aluminum dome tweeter. These are 44"H x 9"W x 14.5"D.

Veneer is ribbon mahogany and this is my dad's personal speakers.










Here's the same speaker in figured cherry that were built for a customer.










Here's my dad's center with the same drivers.










And here is a big of my BIG Dayton RS 3-way towers. They use dual RS 10's, dual RS 7's and the RS28A tweeter. The enclosures are 53"H x 14"W x 23"D and weigh in around 200lbs. each. The finished pic is a bit ******.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

These are the ones I'm so impressed with...


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Sonnie,

Those are my fiance's favorite speakers as well. We have them in our bedroom and she has proclaimed them as "hers"!


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Brian,

Outstanding finish on those speakers!! Where do you source your cherry veneer?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Brian, Those speakers are fantastic! A very nice job on the finnish and I can only imagine how good they sound. What does a set of those towers (the ones that Sonnie pointed out) cost you to build if I may ask. I only wish I had the skills and the tools to do work that nice :unbelievable:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Jobs very well done, I can see why you like that finish so much! 
I really like the foot plate on your fiancees' speakers, don't be surprised if you see a similar design on my speaker stands :sneeky:.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW!!!...They are some classy looking speakers...beautifully done :T
If they sound as good as they look, then you've got a winner..
Do you make your own crossovers as well?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice work Brian, What stain did you use on the 10" sub?


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply. For some reason I did not get email notification that anyone had replied to this thread.

As far as the sub is concerned, there is no stain on it. It is simply figured cherry veneer with multiple coats of hand-applied gloss polyurethane.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Oops, I just realized I didn't reply to everyone! 

I get my cherry veneer (and all of my other veneer) from Tape-Ease in Wisconsin.

The speakers that Sonnie posted pics of run a minimum of $900/pr., depending on finish.

If there are any other questions please let me know.

Oh, and my fiance has now been my wife for about 14 months now!


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Brian Bunge said:


> Oops, I just realized I didn't reply to everyone!
> I get my cherry veneer (and all of my other veneer) from Tape-Ease in Wisconsin.
> The speakers that Sonnie posted pics of run a minimum of $900/pr., depending on finish.
> If there are any other questions please let me know.
> Oh, and my fiance has now been my wife for about 14 months now!


Congrats to the newlyweds! I'll check out Tape-Ease for covering my new Nat Ps and sub in the works. If you have any new creations, we'd love to see them -- keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you very much! We're extremely happy!

As far as new creations, I'm itching to build something new, but I really need to sell my big towers to help fund the project. Unfortunately, there aren't too many people in the market for 200 lb. speakers in their homes.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Brian Bunge said:


> Thank you very much! We're extremely happy!
> 
> As far as new creations, I'm itching to build something new, but I really need to sell my big towers to help fund the project. Unfortunately, there aren't too many people in the market for 200 lb. speakers in their homes.


You must be selling the MTMWWs, 'cause I can't imagine your wife will let the line arrays go!


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, I'm trying to sell them. I love them dearly but want to go with something a little smaller. At the same time, the new speakers will have to be capable of at least 80% of the output of these things in the midbass department. I'll eventually build myself a sub to handle the really low stuff.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice work Brian! Looks top-class!

I love the figured cherry too, nice touch on a beautiful speaker.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I use tape-ease also for veneer. I just finsished my NatP's in Mahogony and I would buy your big towers except that I am in the process of building them Myself, with the Mahogony veneer as well:jiggy:


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Well shoot! It'll probably cost you as much as I'm selling them for to build them and you'd have them done a lot sooner if you just bought mine! 

Good luck! They are gonna be fun to move around!


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Those all look great. I've been becoming a fan of a commercial tung-oil mix (actually less than half tung oil) for hardwoods. I think the one I used last had a bit of poly mixed in.

It really makes the grain pop and the medularry rays become iridescent. 

I will have to check out Tape-Ease (I was looking at my local Woodcraft for veneers). 

How did you apply it? Vacuum press? Clamp and caul? Magic? 

Great work.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to use contact cement for my veneer jobs but I've found that I much prefer to use Titebond II wood glue and a clothes iron. It doesn't have fumes like contact cement and you can position the veneer before permanently sticking it down.

Here's a tutorial on using the iron-on method.

http://oak.cats.ohiou.edu/~schneidw/audio/veneering.html


If you like the pics I've shown here, just wait until you see some of my new stuff over the next couple of months. The first is an WTMWWW tower, code-named Taiko. It'll be unlike anything I've built before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Brian Bunge said:


> Well shoot! It'll probably cost you as much as I'm selling them for to build them and you'd have them done a lot sooner if you just bought mine!
> 
> Good luck! They are gonna be fun to move around!


Brian, I wanted to PM you but couldnt figure it out on this site. I might be interested in these if they really are close to what it would cost me to build. 

Please email me if still avialable,

Kent 

[email protected]


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful work. I would also like to see what some of these set ups cost.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

As long as Sonnie doesn't mind, I'll be happy to post costs of anything you see here. Otherwise, feel free to email me directly at [email protected] and I'll give you prices.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Kent,

I sent you an email last night. Let me know if you do not get it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful work indeed! Bravo!
How much money and how much time did this work cost you?


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

plin,

Thanks for the kind words. Is there anything here that you are a specifically interested in? Let me know and I can provide pricing.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

I love those 200 lb towers. can you give me a description of the sound characteristics please.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> These are the ones I'm so impressed with...


What are the drivers in this one?


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Jason Schultz said:


> I love those 200 lb towers. can you give me a description of the sound characteristics please.


They have a very flat frequency response and have what I like to call a very "live" sound. What I mean is, they are capable of reproducing high spl's while remaining clean and detailed. The vocals from my wife's Phantom of the Opera soundtrack energizes the room similarly to how I remember it while watching the play live in the Fox Theater in Atlanta. They are not bright or harsh in any way.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

BoomieMCT said:


> What are the drivers in this one?


Those are using 9 of the Tang Band W3-871 3" drivers and a single high efficiency dome tweeter from GR Research.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Brian,
Simply Gorgeous!!!
how about posting some specs on all your builds?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Brian. On the NatP build link they have a picture of the crossover with a green line indicating how to wire it up. Do You have any kind of picture like that, for the big rs 3ways so I dont screw up the xover? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

dieselpower1966 said:


> Brian,
> Simply Gorgeous!!!
> how about posting some specs on all your builds?


I'll have to work on that some. I don't have everything in a single, concise file. I can tell you the MTMWW towers with the silver Dayton woofers go well into the 30's though! And have a very flat frequency response, but then everything I build does!


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

buggers said:


> Brian. On the NatP build link they have a picture of the crossover with a green line indicating how to wire it up. Do You have any kind of picture like that, for the big rs 3ways so I dont screw up the xover? Thanks.


No, sorry I don't have anything like that. I went straight off of the schematics that Chris (cjd) posted in my thread on HTGuide. I did use the pics of his crossovers for reference when I laid everything out though. It helped a lot. I know the xo's are pretty complicated. All those **** caps really made it interesting!


----------

